
Debug your Android applications remotely on real devices - ironlabio
IronLab is happy to announce a FREE beta launch. Deploy, test and debug your Android applications on real devices.<p>Familiar simulator-like experience with all the benefits of real devices!<p>Live remote debugging.
Real devices.
Fully integrated with the tools you use today!<p>Use familiar tools to develop, test and debug your app! We support all the debugging tools that rely on ADB.<p>Sign up for a FREE beta!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ironlab.io&#x2F;
======
0xmohit
Accessing [https://www.ironlab.io/](https://www.ironlab.io/) results in HTTP
503 (Service Unavailable).

~~~
akalini
Works for me, works great actually! Not sure what the catch is with the
service being free.

~~~
gus_massa
For me it loads in Chrome, but in IE11 I only get a blank page.

Perhaps the connection is overloaded. Have you tired using this from a nearby
Starbucks instead of the same building?

------
schultz9999
Interesting. Do you guys have any tutorial to read thru?

~~~
ironlabio
Demo video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGSH1CtM6xU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGSH1CtM6xU)
shows how quickly it is to get started.

